# Watching a SL that isn't done recording yet bug?



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello:

I’m new here but have lurked for a while. 

The R15 isn’t that bad (I miss TiVo) and I can live with most of its quirks. But there are two things that are driving my wife and I batty. 

We have a Series Link for 24 on FOX. We’ll start to watch it about 15 to 30 minutes after it airs so we can FF through the commercials and pretty much catch up with real time live TV by the end of the show.

Since there is no toggle between both tuners, we have to go to MyVOD to watch 24. Not a big deal. I select the show and press play.

The R15 does this every single time without fail.

The show is almost over. We are probably about 5 to 10 minutes behind real time live TV when the Series Link stops recording as it should. All of the sudden the screen pauses and we’re asked if we want to delete the show. Select No, It goes back to MyVOD and I’m asked again if I want to delete the show. Select No. I then have to select the 24 I was currently watching in MyVOD and FF to the end where we left off.

It’s annoying to watch something you have a SL for while it is recording. I hope that makes sense.

My other big problem with the R15 is that it’s a giant pile of you know what when it comes to auto recording a Keyword Find By. We subscribe to NHL Center Ice and I want to auto record “Red Wings/Sports/Hockey”. I’ve created a Custom Channel list and removed the RSNs from it. But it still wants to record the games from those channels instead of the NHL CI channels.

I like some of the things (Active/Weather, Menu Speed, TV and audio in the menus) about the R15. But there is a part of me that wished I bought the R10 instead.

Has anyone else experienced these situations or feel the same way about the R15?

Thanks for reading,

Joe


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

profbobo said:


> Hello:
> 
> I'm new here but have lurked for a while.
> 
> ...


The exact same thing happens to me. It not that big of a deal when you are watching a 1/2 hour show but anything larger than that can become a big pain in the butt trying to fast forward to where you were.

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

This is a problem that everyone sees at the moment, I don't think it's just for SLs though. Actually, it happens when you use the jumpback button and the show being recorded has just ended.

Here's what I do: when I see that the show has ended and I need to FF through the commercials, I press pause after the commercials. Then green button (to set a bookmark). Then I hit jumpback, and it asks me if I want to delete (twice). When I start playing again, I go to the bookmark. I know it's inconvenient, but that's what works for me.

Your other option is to rewind instead of using the jumpback button. I used to do that, but I would inevitably hit the jumpback button at some point.

Hopefully this bug will be fixed soon.


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

gimme5 said:


> This is a problem that everyone sees at the moment, I don't think it's just for SLs though. Actually, it happens when you use the jumpback button and the show being recorded has just ended.
> 
> Hopefully this bug will be fixed soon.


Thanks for the tip on bookmarks. I remember seeing that in the manual, but haven't messed with it yet.

I don't think the issue has anything to do with any buttons I'm pressing on the remote. Most of the time I'm not doing anything.

Maybe I can explain better what is going on.

I have a SL to record 24 on FOX. I pad 5 before and 5 after. Most of the time it's recording from 8:55pm - 10:05pm. Sometimes there are 2 Hour specials.

Anyway, my wife and I will normally sit down around 9:20pm to start watching 24. We turn on the TV and R15, go to MyVOD, select the episode that is currently recording and press play.

We watch and FF through the commercials.

At 10:05pm, the R15 stops recording 24, but we're still watching. We're probably about 40 to 50 minutes into it. I don't press anything; we're just watching the show. The R15 flashes a bit, stops the video feed to the TV and the Delete/Don't Delete menu pops up. I select Don't Delete and then it pops up again when it goes back to MyVOD. I again select Don't Delete and have to restart the show from the beginning and FF to the point where we left off.

It's as if the R15 thinks the point at which it is recording is the point at which I'm watching. Or more likely, it thinks I'm not even watching. Or even more likely, it isn't thinking. 

I guess I can be a little more patient. There are a lot of things I like about the R15. There are just a couple frustrations that keep me from appreciating the good things about it. I need to remember that it took TiVo a while to get to where it is now. Dual tuners weren't even active when I first bought the T-60. That took a few months.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

profbobo said:


> Thanks for the tip on bookmarks. I remember seeing that in the manual, but haven't messed with it yet.
> 
> I don't think the issue has anything to do with any buttons I'm pressing on the remote. Most of the time I'm not doing anything.
> 
> ...


Usally what is happen to people is what Gimme5 say. Your watching a show semi live and you hit the jumpback after it has finished record. If this isn't happening when you use the jumpback button, and is just happening when your sitting there, I would try a reset and see if that fixes the issue. If not let us know.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Usally what is happen to people is what Gimme5 say. Your watching a show semi live and you hit the jumpback after it has finished record. If this isn't happening when you use the jumpback button, and is just happening when your sitting there, I would try a reset and see if that fixes the issue. If not let us know.


I too believe this happens without pressing anything. I have mentioned it before, and have been told I must have hit jumpback, and while I agreed that was possible (who documents every button push?), I still can't get over my doubts. One of these days I will pay attention to what I am doing for sure....


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

This has happened to me, but only when hitting 'jumpback' while I watch.

I'll have to try the bookmark thing to get around ffwd-ing through the whole show.

I hope this is a fix in the next software upgrade... it seems to be a true bug that everybody experiences, unlike so many of the problems with the R15.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

It has happened to me as well with the jump back button. What I do now to prevent it is after the show stops recording, pause the playback, and go back to MYVOD and select it again. It will pick up where you left off.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> I too believe this happens without pressing anything. I have mentioned it before, and have been told I must have hit jumpback, and while I agreed that was possible (who documents every button push?), I still can't get over my doubts. One of these days I will pay attention to what I am doing for sure....


I'm not doubting that it could happen that way, or that it did happen to you or Profbobo. It's just that the jumpback is the only way that is consistant on everyones R15. Wohlfie, have you had this happen again since you reset it? Have you had it happen again since that post? I don't expect people to have to document button pushing and I probably would have take longer to figure it out but I was watching Fox's sunday night Famliy Guy, Simpons, etc and it was happening on every show so i noticed it was every time that I hit the jumpback button. What's weird is that it asks you twice if you want to delete it. I really think this is due to the live buffer (R15 not having the time delay that other DVR's did) and it finishing writing to the HD. It seems to have two states, live recording and recorded. After the program is done recording the jumpback is looking for the program in the live section recording section and it's the recorded section.

Profbobo, can you check out on yours and see if it's the jumpback or something else. See if maybe you hit your jumpback button or if you can see if there is anything else that happens at the time it does this.

BTW I forgot that I was watching American Idol semi live last night and had to FF thru 1.5 hrs because I forgot and I hit the jumpback


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Wohlfie, have you had this happen again since you reset it? Have you had it happen again since that post? (


Sadly, I just don't know. I don't pay a lot of attention sometimes and the situation doesn't happen often for me.

I really do tend to treat this thing as a VCR and am a VERY lite user (from the sounds of things). If I am home, I generally just cancel the recording and watch "live" making use of the buffer for pausing, rewind, etc.

I will try to remember to let Lost record tonight even though I will be home, and will make a point of pausing for a while so I am definately behind when it ends.


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Profbobo, can you check out on yours and see if it's the jumpback or something else. See if maybe you hit your jumpback button or if you can see if there is anything else that happens at the time it does this.


Come to think of it, you're probably right. Maybe I am pressing the Jump Back button when I come out of FF during the last set of commercials. Although this doesn't happen when I FF and press Jump Back during previous commercial segments. It's probably because the show is still recording during the previous segments and has stopped recording by the last segment.

I'll have to check it out tonight during Earl or Office or something else and let you know.

I usually press the Jump Back button instead of Play when I come out of FF during any show; buffer or recorded. This seems to be the closest thing to TiVo's FF/Play compensation. If it makes a difference, I'm usually a 3X FF person.

If this is the case, does hitting Play instead of Jump Back when you come out of FF not cause the Stop/Delete/Delete/MyVod bug on a currently recording show?

If this is true, then I'll just hit Play during what I believe is the last commercial. Of course if I mess up and go too far into the show, the second I press Jump Back, I'll get the Stop/Delete/Delete/MyVod thing again.

Thanks for all your help and I'll keep you posted.

Joe


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

profbobo said:


> If this is the case, does hitting Play instead of Jump Back when you come out of FF not cause the Stop/Delete/Delete/MyVod bug on a currently recording show?
> 
> If this is true, then I'll just hit Play during what I believe is the last commercial. Of course if I mess up and go too far into the show, the second I press Jump Back, I'll get the Stop/Delete/Delete/MyVod thing again.


That is correct. There seems to bee something wrong with the jumpback button. If you use play you'll be fine.


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

It took a while for me to get around to this. 24 was on last night and I did some testing based on all the help in this thread. cabanaboy1977 is 100% correct. 

The Stop/Delete/MyVOD/Delete thing does not happen unless you press the Replay button after the recording has finished. 

While recording, I can hit Replay, FF, Rewind, and Play without any problem. Nothing happened once the recording stopped and I was a few minutes behind live TV. 

From that point on I could only FF, Play and Rewind without any problem. It was only when I pressed the Replay button did the Stop/Delete/MyVOD/Delete thing show up.

Thanks for all your help. 

Joe


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

No problem, glad I could help. Hopefully we won't have to be doing this after this next update.


----------



## ericm31 (Dec 30, 2005)

We were having the problem also, where your watching a series recording as it's recorded, and then 5 after the hour, it stops and asks if you want to delete it. A DirecTV tech support person told us to adjust our series recording from "keep 5 shows" to "keep all shows". We did have at least 5 shows recorded and this message was popping up as a result of trying to record show #6. Since we've changed the series to keep all shows, we havn't seen the problem. 

Something to try.


----------



## SilverLakesVin (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there really no way to toggle between both tuners? I'm having to replace a defective RCA DVR with an R15, and I used that feature frequently.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

SilverLakesVin said:


> Is there really no way to toggle between both tuners? I'm having to replace a defective RCA DVR with an R15, and I used that feature frequently.


Welcome to the forums,

At this point in time there is no way to toggle between the tuners. This is being looked into by DirecTV but none of have any idea of if/when it may be added.

About the closet thing you can do is record them both and toggle between the recordings.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

SilverLakesVin said:


> Is there really no way to toggle between both tuners? I'm having to replace a defective RCA DVR with an R15, and I used that feature frequently.


Look for an R10 on eBay.

Wow, just looked and the current ones up in a few hours are over $100. Time to pull my two out of the closet and sell those babies.


----------



## SilverLakesVin (Mar 29, 2006)

If you can't toggle to the other tuner, if you select the channel number of the channel currently on the other tuner, will the system switch? And maintain your position in both? Or tune the selected channel to the current tuner, thereby ending up with the same channel on both tuners?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

SilverLakesVin said:


> If you can't toggle to the other tuner, if you select the channel number of the channel currently on the other tuner, will the system switch? And maintain your position in both? Or tune the selected channel to the current tuner, thereby ending up with the same channel on both tuners?


Even if you could toggle, the R15 currently has one live buffer. 90 minutes, but only one. So you would loose any position on the previous channel as far as a buffer goes.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had this bug happen to me a few times. Most of the time it happens when I hit the jumpback button. But it did happen once when I pressed the rewind button.

This is the only bug that I've noticed so far that really annoys me. Hopefully they will get it fixed sometime soon.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have yet to encounter this when I avoid using the jumpback button.

But I do prefer to use the jumpback button, and I would like this bug fixed.


----------

